# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Hik

## JAKoppel

Sedert enige tijd ondervind ik de HIK wanneer ik een alcoholische drankje nuttig ( whisky).
Ondanks specialistisch onderzoek van Slokdarm ( endoscopie) - bloedonderzoek etc. kan men geen oorzaak vinden. !
Ik ben 79 jaar oud en geniet nog steeds een goede gezondheid.
Heeft iemand een dergelijke ervaring ?
en weet een opolossing ?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo JAKoppel,

Ik heb wel eens dat als ik te snel mijn alcohol nuttig dat ik dan een hik aanval krijg, gaat meestal vanzelf over, maar is toch erg vervelend.

Ik heb even informatie opgezocht en vond het volgende;
*Vraag:*
Waarom krijg je na alcohol drinken de hik?
*Antwoord:*
Bij dronkenschap komt vaker de hik voor. De hik is een onwillekeurige samentrekking van het middenrif. Dit betekent dat men er niets aan kan doen. Naar de connectie tussen het drinken van alcohol en de hik is weinig onderzoek gedaan. Men zou de hik kunnen krijgen omdat alcohol de maag en de slokdarm prikkelt en zo het middenrif activeert. Er zou ook een deel van hersenen en het zenuwstelsel onder invloed van alcohol het middenrif kunnen activeren. Maar over de precieze oorzaak is weinig bekend.
_(Bron; alcoholinfo.nl)_

*Oorzaken*
De oorzaak van de hik zijn plotselinge, krampachtige en onwillekeurige samentrekkingen van het middenrif. Het middenrif is de spierplaat die de borstkas scheidt van de buikholte.
Lang niet altijd is er een duidelijke reden voor deze samentrekkingen aan te wijzen. Bekende oorzaken zijn het inhaleren van prikkelende dampen, het nuttigen van alcohol, hete of gekruide spijzen of koolzuurhoudende dranken, te snel eten en drinken of aandoeningen van long, maag of slokdarm. Hierdoor wordt de zenuw geprikkeld die verantwoordelijk is voor het samentrekken van het middenrif (de nervus phrenicus). Een beroerte of tumor in het hikcentrum van de hersenen kan ook de hik veroorzaken. Verder kan de hik voorkomen bij diverse aandoeningen in de buikholte. Waarom sommige mensen vaak de hik hebben is niet bekend.
*Behandeling*
Bekende huismiddeltjes tegen de hik zijn onder andere de adem inhouden, hierdoor stijgt het gehalte aan kooldioxide wat de hik tegenwerkt. Een andere methode is het snel drinken van een glas water of het eten van een stukje brood. De meest effectieve maar in het begin even lastige manier is het aan de verkeerde kant van een glas drinken van water. Hierbij moet iemand zich zeer sterk over het glas heen buigen, anders lukt het niet. Meestal is het slikken van twee slokjes water voldoende. Door het vooroverbuigen ontspant het middenrif zich en verdwijnen de samentrekkingen. Als de hik langdurig aanhoudt, helpen soms medicijnen als metoclopramide of phenobarbital, maar meestal is medicamenteuze therapie niet succesvol.
*Wat kunt u zelf doen?*
De hik is onschuldig en gaat vaak weer snel over, zonder dat u iets hoeft te doen. Rustig eten en drinken is waarschijnlijk de beste manier om de hik te voorkomen.
_(Bron; medicinfo.nl)_

----------


## dotito

Wat ge ook zelf kunt doen is u neus toeknijpen en even u adem inhouden,maar niet te lang hé anders stikt ge :Big Grin: 

En wat ook helpt,is dat ze u laten verschieten zo gaat de hik soms ook weg.

----------


## sietske763

@do,
wat betekent verschieten?
laten schrikken ofzo?

----------


## xylina

volgens mij betekend dat inderdaad laten schrikken,
wat bij mij nog wel eens helpt als ik de hik heb is, me armen boven me hoofd strekken en zo 2 min blijven zitten of even aan de boven kant van een deur 'hangen' dus handen aan de deur en door je knieen buigen. 

hoop dat je iets vind waardoor je er snel vanaf bent!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Vershieten betekent idd schrikken :Big Grin: die Antwerpenaars toch hé :Wink:

----------

